# MB at the Bush



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 31, 2007)

If your into downhill mountain biking check out john Atkinson's pics of the new trail network on Lincoln Peak. The crew has been working their butts off since May, adding a new trail every week. 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/1/ppuser/2134


----------

